# ICD 9 Code for retention cyst in Labia Minora



## shwetajha_17 (Mar 2, 2014)

What will be the ICD 9 code for retention cyst in Labia Minora?


----------



## Dhararalhan (Mar 2, 2014)

shwetajha_17 said:


> What will be the ICD 9 code for Labia Minora?



184.2 for labia minora


----------

